# HD antenna for Friendswood



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Read the cutting the cord thread already, and am setting up Firestick soon. For local channels I understand I need an HD antenna. Any experience / recommendations for Friendswood area? Indoor vs. Outdoor? Attic mount?

Thanks,
GM


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

https://www.antennaweb.org/Address

is a good start


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

gm said:


> Read the cutting the cord thread already, and am setting up Firestick soon. For local channels I understand I need an HD antenna. Any experience / recommendations for Friendswood area? Indoor vs. Outdoor? Attic mount?
> 
> Thanks,
> GM


https://www.amazon.com/RCA-Compact-Outdoor-Antenna-Range/dp/B0024R4B5C

I've used this one for 4 years. I'm 40 miles north of the antenna farm in Mo City, which is where you'll be pointing your antenna. No issues, great picture, and it survived a lightening strike. Because of that make sure you ground it really well. Most people neglect to do it, just like I did and had to replace most of the electronics in my house.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

andre3k said:


> http://www.amazon.com/RCA-Compact-Outdoor-Antenna-Range/dp/B0024R4B5C
> 
> I've used this one for 4 years. I'm 40 miles north of the antenna farm in Mo City, which is where you'll be pointing your antenna. No issues, great picture, and it survived a lightening strike. Because of that make sure you ground it really well. Most people neglect to do it, just like I did and had to replace most of the electronics in my house.


Thanks for the link! I'm 37 miles ENE and my signal has degraded over the years as the trees have grown. I've been meaning to buy a new one but keep forgetting.

Just hit "buy" on Amazon but added the lightning surge protector that they recommended to go with it


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

gm said:


> Thanks guys.


I also live in friendswood. I cut the cord a few years back and I have the 250 miler in the house attic and one in the garage attic. Not sure of the brand.

Works well and I think I get about 64 local channels.

I went with a roku and my wife has the apple tv. Purchased sling tv for 20 a month and no problems.


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

I'm 33 miles from the antennas and just use an old rabbit ears. I get all the foreign non english channels and channel 2. Ch 8,11, and 13 would come in if I move it outside. I tried antennas from Wally for indoors but they weren't any better than the rabbit.


----------

